# New Campagnolo products for 2014



## Priit (Feb 17, 2012)

*BB30 cranksets and other new Campagnolo products for 2014*

A lot of interesting components: *BB30* (and PressFit30) *cranksets*, internal EPS battery, asymmetric wheels etc. See the Velonews and Bikerumor stories.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Should receive new items in about 3 weeks. Looking forward to sussing out how exactly the cranks fit and, more importantly, are removed. Hopefully they aren't like Powertorque in that respect!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Will stay posted to hear your report.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Campy please keep making UT for a long time! It's the best solution for BSA bottom bracket equipped frames.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

So here a few pics with weights of the new Overtorque cranks.




























So compared to SR Ti with BB30 cups weighing 613g, it's a hair heavier at 615g. But it does have a 30mm axle rather than 25mm, so it should be stiffer. Add to that the fact that it is at an appreciable lower price point than SR Ti and the weight isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

These are just what I have been waiting for...that and the new 11-27 cassette! Do you have a price-point?


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

For some reason the 11-27 cassette is quite a bit more expensive than a 12-27. At Ribble a 12-27 is $109.34 Chorus/$265.85 Record while the 11-27 is $146.76 Chorus/$346.96 Record. Is the 11 tooth sprocket made out of some special steel or is the new tooling costs that high?


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

masi85 said:


> Is the 11 tooth sprocket made out of some special steel or is the new tooling costs that high?


Actually all 11t Campy cassettes have two cogs with built-in spacers (the 11 and 12 cogs), while 12t models only have the one (12t). Plus there's a smaller diameter lockring. None of which should in themselves mean that much of a price differential, certainly not as much as seen with the newly released 11-27 cassettes.

Looking at various prices for a Record group, the baseline price is often the same for 11-23 cassette option as for 12-25, while in Chorus any 11-up cassette costs extra. That may be more to do with the costs of larger titanium cogs factoring that much more.

What you are seeing with the 11-27 models is pricing due to anticipated demand, the cost of first bragging rights is hardly ever discounted! The price will probably go down a little bit in the new year. Probably down to the same as the 12-29 versions, all things considered.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Moved - tagged wrong post.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm wondering if Campy was thinking of the Stages power meters when they opted for the new OT crank. The SRM solution is very elegant and accurate but it is pricey. SRAM owns Quarq, not the cleanest option. Powertap is affordable at this point, but there are issues (wheel change, if you do a TT disk wheel you really need a crank solution). An affordable OT Stages PM would definitely fill a gap.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

The Stages power meter only works on alloy crankarms like Shimano or SRAM Rival.


----------

